# Tetszettek volna forradalmat csinálni



## Ateesh6800

Antall József ezzel a mondattal vágott vissza MDF-en belüli politikai ellenfeleinek,  amikor azok elégedetlenkedtek a rendszerváltó reformok túlságosan puha  mivolta miatt. Hogy fordítanátok? Nekem eddig semmi épkézláb nem jutott eszembe.


----------



## Zsanna

Ateesh, (ha valaki) te igazán tudnál valamit javasolni a fordításra, még ha nem is vagy vele elégedett!

Én ebből teljesen kimaradtam, tehát igazán nem tudom, hogy mit akart kifejezni a mondattal (bár magát a mondatot ismerem), de lehetne-e valami ilyesmi:
My dear fellow ...s (= nem tudom, kikhez beszélt pontosan), you could have started a revolution/why didn't you start a revolution?


----------



## Tronn

Ha jól értelmezem, akkor ez feltételes mód. Ebben az esetben viszont lehetne akár így is: "Had you started a revolution...". Vagy egy kis angolos udvariassággal meghintve: "Had you been so kind as to start a revolution...".


----------



## Ateesh6800

Ezen a had-es megoldáson gondolkodtam, de így, hogy Te ajánlod, sokkal meggyőzőbb...  Nem rossz (mondom magyar anyafüllel).


----------



## Zsanna

A "Had you started ..." tényleg jól hangzik, de a 'so kind as to'-s verziót nem ajánlanám. 

Viszont még mindig nem világos számomra, hogy mit akart ez a mondat igazán jelenteni. (Erről megtudhatnánk valamit? => Ld. "context" kell a jó fordításhoz.)

A fenti verzióm eleje biztosan nem jó. A hivatalosan használt kifejezés (ilyen megszólításban) állítólag: Right Honorable Members.


----------



## Ateesh6800

A kontextus, ahogy írtam, ennyi: "Antall József ezzel a mondattal vágott vissza MDF-en belüli politikai  ellenfeleinek,  amikor azok elégedetlenkedtek a rendszerváltó reformok  túlságosan puha  mivolta miatt." Magyarországon a rendszerváltás forradalom nélkül ment végbe, nem volt vérontás, viszont ennek az lett az eredménye, hogy a régi rendszer hívei túl nagy védelmet kaptak az új rendszertől, például nem hozták nyilvánosságra azonnal az összes III/3-as ügynökaktát. Amikor Antallnak panaszkodtak, hogy a komcsik után az MDF nem változtat elég radikálisan (az előző rendszer képviselői felé való lekötelezettsége miatt), azt válaszolta, hogy a reform akkor lehetne radikálisabb, ha forradalom lett volna és a régi rend mindenestül eltűnik. "Hja kérem, tetszettek volna forradalmat csinálni, most nem kötné meg a kezünket az az alku, amelyet a kommunista rendszer képviselőivel kötöttünk annak érdekében, hogy vérontás nélkül áttérhessünk a demokratikus többpártrendszerre." Ez segít?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, köszi, ez így már világos. 
Ettől függetlenül, a fordítása tényleg nem könnyű, mert még ennél is többet szeretnénk visszaadni... pl. az úriember stílusát, ami annyira jellemző volt rá - ha jól sejtem (ezért gondoltam arra, hogy ezt a megszólításban lehetne kifejezni).


----------



## Freca

Nem úriemberség volt ez, hanem gúny. És ez átjön a szóban forgó mondaton is.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Persze, gúny volt, de kicsit tanárbácsis. A _tetszikezést_ egyébként a közbeszédben nem alkalmazzuk.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem a _tetszettek_re gondoltam, amikor az úriemberséget emlegettem, bár a mondat éppen attól speciális, mert annyira udvariasan "teszi helyre" a címzettjeit. (Ha jól értem.)

Azért azt nem mondanám, hogy a _tetszikezést_ nem használjuk elég gyakran. 
Pl. Hogy tetszik lenni? 
Hogy tetszik kérni, szeletelve vagy egyben? (Stb. stb.)

Az viszont biztos, hogy a _tetszettek volna_ már ritka.


----------



## Freca

Mindamellett a teljesen gyakori tessék is abból van.
"Tetsszen!"


----------



## Ateesh6800

Ahogyan írtam, a tetszikezés nem _általában_ ritka, hanem a _közbeszédben_.

Azaz formális szituációkban, politikai beszédben, ünnepi beszédben, sajtóvezércikkben, stb. _nagyon ritkán_ használatos, és ha mégis, akkor _különös jelentése és retorikai célja van_ (szemben azzal, amikor egy idős nénitől kérek útbaigazítást: olyankor a tetszikezés a norma, és nincs különös jelentése vagy retorikai értéke; egyszerűen csak így szólítjuk meg, ha nem akarjuk se hidegen magázni, se bántóan tegezni).

A tetszikezés kifejezetten _familiáris_ beszédmód. Ha pedig idősebb ember használja magakorúak vagy fiatalabbak felé, akkor még egy kicsit _paternalista_ is -- klasszikus eset, amikor az idős professzor tetszikezve beszél az egyetemi katedráról az évtizedekkel fiatalabb hallgatóihoz, főleg a nőkhöz. (Antall épp ez a kategória amúgy).

Ezen nem változtat, hogy a tesséknek mi az etimológiája. 

Amúgy van egy kedvencem: _"Benne tetsztik lenni valaminek a néniknek a hajában!"_


----------



## Freca

Néha szükség van rá. Olyankor, amikor a maga túl durván hatna, az ön túl mesterkélt.

Új fejlemény a tesmá, sőt a netesmá.


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> Persze, gúny volt, de kicsit tanárbácsis. A _tetszikezést_ egyébként a közbeszédben nem alkalmazzuk.


 
Én vígan használok ilyeneket hogy "Csókolom Hanna néni, hogy tetszik lenni? Mikor tetszik minket meglátogatni? Már régen nem tetszett nálunk lenni...".

Sőt, nekem így természetesebb is mint p.l. "Csókolom Hanna néni, hogy van Hanna néni? Mikor fog minket Hanna néni meglátogatni? Hanna néni már régen volt nálunk..." 

A Hanna néninek nem mondatom hogy _ön, aszzonyom vagy netán maga ... _És tulajdoképen ez a probléma, t.i. a megszóllítás, és ezért néha egyszerübb és "zökkenőmentesebb" a tetszikezés.

Tény viszont, hogy egy idegen "nénit" ma már az ember inkább magáz, de azért még nem mondanám, hogy - legalább is itt Kassán - a közbeszédben nem alkalmazzuk a tessékelést / tetszikezést.


----------



## Freca

A "Mit tetszik?" viszont enyhén agresszív.


----------



## francisgranada

Freca said:


> A "Mit tetszik?" viszont enyhén agresszív.


 
Talán helyzettől és hangsúlytól is függ. Ha "Mit tetszik kérni" helyett modják és kedves képet vágnak hozzá, akkor nem érzem agresszívnek ...


----------



## Freca

Ja, lehet.


----------



## MSZ

"Hja kérem, tetszettek volna forradalmat csinálni ..."
Talán:
_
If my esteemed colleagues had taken the trouble to have a (n actual) revolution ..._

Csak egy javaslat, lévén, hogy (külföldön élvén) teljesen ismeretlen vagyok a helyzettel, és csak a fenti leírásból indulok ki. Az _esteemed colleagues_ persze gúnyos, és a _taken the trouble_ - lal együtt megpróbálja a "tetszettek" - et átadni. 

(Persze tulajdonképpen ez valami ilyesfélét fordít:  "Ha az urak vették volna a fáradságot ..." - de egyenlőre nem vagyok képes ennél közelebbre jutni.)


----------



## timbukta

Sziasztok, 

lehet, hogy fölösleges angolul túlspilázni, egy sima "you should have started a revolution (gentlemen)" sounds good enough to me...


----------



## Ateesh6800

timbukta said:


> "you should have started a revolution (gentlemen)" sounds good enough to me...



Kösz a véleményt!  Szerintem viszont ez mást jelent. Antall arra utalt, hogy ha most többet szeretnének, ahhoz forradalmat kellett volna csinálniuk. Az angol változatod inkább úgy hangzik, mintha Antall maga gondolná úgy, hogy a panaszosoknak forradalmat kellett volna csinálniuk...

Nehéz ügy ez így, hogy az embernek csak egy anyanyelve van. 

Köszi!

A.


----------

